# Seasoning a new grill for the first time



## LowRent (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm about to pick up a new charcoal grill--most likely not stainless.  I've seen a little scattered advice here and there about seasoning it for the first time, e.g. coating with peanut oil inside and out before lighting the first fire which is to burn at 350 for a few hours.  One is not advised to grill any food durring the first seasoning/burn.

What did you do or what do you recommend?


----------



## LowRent (Mar 16, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> I've done exactly that to all my grills.  I just light a chimney of coals pour them out into a pile and let them go till they burn out.  Sometimes you can smell paint burning off and stuff.  Keeps those off flavors off your first cook and rustproofs the grill.  (sort of)



Did you do the peanut oil thing?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 16, 2005)

Bacon fat works well too!  If kind of gives the grill an indication of things to come!


----------



## LowRent (Mar 16, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Veggie oil for me cause that's what I had.  Folks on the Texas BBQ Rub forum claim peanut works better because it has a higher smoke temp and that makes sense to me.



I've got about a gallon-o-peanut oil that's been in and out of my fryer for the last few weeks.  It did its last fry last nite.  I'll just leave that aside for the seasoning.


----------



## LowRent (Mar 16, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Bacon fat works well too!  If kind of gives the grill and indication of things to come!



I bet you could use just about anything.  Bacon fat would sure smell better than peanut oil.


----------



## LowRent (Mar 16, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> If you're really talking about a grill, you just need to season the grate.  Like Glenn said, light a chimney or so (whatever it takes to spread a good, hot fire around your grill), dump it in, spread it around, put the grate back on, and let the coals go out.  Then, brush and wipe the grate down thoroughly to get off whatever crud was on there, wipe the grate town with canola oil, and repeat with the fire.  This time, though, don't brush the grate.



So, sounds like youâ€™re suggesting a two stage process.  

1.	Put all the parts in the grill, and dump a chimney or so full of hot coals in.  Let the coals burn through.  Brush grate (with grate scrubber, e.g. wire brush, stainless steel pads, stone, etc.) to loosen stubborn stuff before wiping off whatever residue is left.  
2.	Wipe grill (grates only?) with oil (your choice of oil) and dump chimney full of hot coals into grill and let burn through again.  Voila, you now have yourself a â€œseasonedâ€


----------



## LowRent (Mar 16, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, if you feel a little lazy, you can also just spray it all with Pam and get about the same results.
> 
> 
> TL



Per your other post, I'm leaning toward a Bar-B-Chef Texas Grill, but am still considering others including the Char-Broil CB940x.  I don't how either are finished, but I expect enamel or powder coat.  If I see either of those, there will be no oil applied to the outside.  I don't see a benefit in that case and I could see it posing a potential problem.  That oil will hold more heat on the outside of the grill which would tend, I believe, to adversly affect the finish over time.  Could be wrong.

The spray bottle with cooking oil should do about the same job as Pam provided the spay setting can be set close to a mist.  I haven't tried it yet, and it may not be possible to "mist" oil.  Dunno.

Thanks again.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 16, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Ooh, use avocado oil!  That's got the highest smoke point of 'em all!
> 
> Just kidding, as it's oh so pricey and hard to find.  Supposed to have a unique flavor.  i bought a bottle (naturally)  but haven't cracked it open yet.
> 
> ...




Great link, thanks.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 16, 2005)

Low Rent,

Don't forget to season the inside of the hood too especially if you plan on doing some indirect grilling.


----------



## LowRent (Mar 16, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Low Rent,
> 
> Don't forget to season the inside of the hood too especially if you plan on doing some indirect grilling.



I'll probably douse then wipe down the entire inside area with oil after the first burn.


----------

